# Skin Sores



## Kessem (Jan 24, 2013)

My 7.5-month-old German-ShepherdxKing-Shepherd puppy got had a bump on her skin about 2 weeks ago. I caught her licking it again a couple days ago and checked it again, only to find that there are more now. 

I'm trying to go in to see the vet, we have insurance, so I'm not too worried about going in about this. I'm just wondering if any of you have seem something similar and have any tips?

She cant be allergic to her food because she's been eating it for almost 4 months now with no problems (Taste of the Wild Puppy - Bison Venison).

Here for more photos: Puppy Kronicles: Probable Puppy Skin Problem


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you use a flea/tick topical?
My friend's standard poodle had a HORRIBLE reaction from one of these topical's and he had a spot like that.


----------



## smallars (Jul 27, 2012)

My german shepherd has the same thing !! is it started to "eject" pus with blood ? is the skin started to crack ? 

I went to the vet he gave him anti biotics and steroids .. we tryied ones and it came back .. we desided to try again but i see its not helping he still has like underskin small lakes of red that just waiting to pop out pus and blood liquid .. sorry for making you sick(= ... i am going to finish this ani biotics and steriod tretment and then if it will not help .. so the food is the cus and we need to give him hypo allargic food

sorry for writing mistakes not from US


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I got this in an email from a friend the other day "
Have you heard about the skin issues dogs are developing
It is aggressive and shows up as itching skin and raised scaly skin. Dogs skin gets red and they chew off hair and skin. A antibiotic and a prednisone shot are given. The hair does not grow back in properly either. The vets seem baffled by the cause but are seeing more and more dogs with it

I have asked her to give me more information .


----------

